# PSE Fang Crossbow



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I bought a PSE Fang Crossbow today at my local archery store for around $350.00 after tax. It came with a cocking rope, three bolts and some lube. PSE offers a lifetime warranty.

It shoots awesome. I am really impressed with this crossbow.

Here is a link to Cabelas so you can see what it is.

PSE Fang™ Crossbow : Cabela's


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I have the Tac 15. PSE sure makes a nice crossbow. Haven't seen a Fang in person yet, looks like a very good deal for the money. It's on my list. Post some pictures of the bow and targets.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Sorry I cant take pictures at the moment, my camera broke. You will have to look at the link to see a picture of it.

I paid a little more buying it locally but it was hard finding it in stock online. It had excellent reviews, that was the deciding factor.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I like the idea of a cross bow as I never could get good at shooting a compound bow. Excellent choice and a "wish list item" for me one day.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Slippy, that's one thing I like about the crossbow. you zero the scope to where the bolts are hitting just like a gun. My crossbow is damn near hitting each other bolt in the bulls eye. Today I am going to see how far I can shoot it accurately.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I spent 1000.00 on a Parker Tornado Red Hot package and love it. They are the way to go. For deer 40 yards and in but for bullseyes, 100 yards is actually not too hard.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

csi-tech, thanks for the advise, actually I need all the advise I can get as this is my first crossbow.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Can I get one with a 250 pound pull weight?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I don't think they make them that powerful.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Ordered some Judo points for my crossbow and some arrow/bolt reflectors and a blood flashlight.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/20064292088...&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&afsrc=1&rmvSB=true

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12167722984...&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&afsrc=1&rmvSB=true

http://www.ebay.com/itm/32182603510...&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&afsrc=1&rmvSB=true

I also ordered a game knife set and some Swhacker Broadheads.

4 PC Game Knife Set Cleaning Field Dress Butcher Processing Saw Skinner Guthook | eBay

Swhacker Broadheads 2 Blade Expandable Broadhead 100 Grain 2" Cut 0207 | eBay

I am curious how well the knife set will hold an edge because of how cheap it is. I put a lot thought and research behind the broadheads. Swhacker has a lot of great reviews and really good videos on YouTube.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

The knife set that I linked above performed very well. My 13 year old shot a deer this last weekend during the youth hunt. I gut it and processed the deer with the knife set and I had no complaints. It worked. By the time I was done the two knives do need to be sharpened again. He was so proud that he got his first deer. Of course I was proud of him too.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I have a Cabelas Credit Card that we use to pay our bills every month and then pay off. We earn Cabelas Money/points on the process. 
Today I bought Morrell Yellow Jacket Broadhead Crossbow Target 
Morrell Yellow Jacket Broadhead Crossbow Target : Cabela's
for free using the Cabelas points.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

What kind of bolts and how much$$$? Thanks


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Currently back ordered 4 weeks.

It must be a great setup.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

paraquack said:


> What kind of bolts and how much$$$? Thanks


I am using Cabela's 20" Carbon Hunter Bolts.

Cabela's Carbon Hunter 20" Bolt : Cabela's

They are $34.99 for a half dozen, I got them free using Cabela's CC points also.  The Fang came with 3 20" bolts but I don't know much about them. They work. I'm using the Cabela's bolts for hunting.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

alterego said:


> Currently back ordered 4 weeks.
> 
> It must be a great setup.


Yeah, you get a lot for the money. I bought it local from FPS archery in Cadillac for $329.00 plus tax.


----------

